# Suffolk wool



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I got my humongo box of that Suffolk fleece today...I'm surprised it didn't try to explode out of the box! LOL

The staple on this stuff is lonnnngggggggg let me see if I can get the pic to show up.


















I have a big handful soaking in cold water right now. I'm really curious to see what it looks like clean.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Whoa, that's gotta be two year's growth, eh?

I have found that the Down fleeces are so compact it takes a long time to get them clean. These in particular *really* benefit from a long, cold soaking - just chuck some fleece in a bucket or tub of room temperature water and let it sit a few days, dumping and reloading with clean water every day or so if you can to keep it from getting disgusting. That helps get a lot of the dirt out and then at the *end* you can do the hot wash to deal with the lanolin. You'll be amazed what just plain water and a bit of time can do!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That looks like a nice fleece! You're going to have a lot of fun!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Yea, this puppy is going to take a lot of cold soaking before I touch it with soap & hot water. It should be really interesting to spin!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I left some Columbia outside one summer and it got rained on and rained on and rained on ... and wow was it wonderful to work with after that! 

It's an almost-impossible-to-felt fibre like Suffolk, so it was a fun experiment.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

frazzlehead said:


> I left some Columbia outside one summer and it got rained on and rained on and rained on ... and wow was it wonderful to work with after that!
> 
> It's an almost-impossible-to-felt fibre like Suffolk, so it was a fun experiment.


hmmmmmm we are supposed to get continued rain for a couple more days....I see an experiment coming on! I could throw some on one of my plastic bread racks so it would drain properly....hmmmm


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm surprised it didn't bust out of the box either! ound: It should get pretty bright white after being washed. The sheep were practically blinding after being sheared. Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I bet the suent method would work really well.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I got my amazing box of fleece, it looks so good and the fiber is very strong, bet it will make sturdy yarn. 

Inquiring minds want to how on earth Katie got them into their boxes? I kept pulling it out and it just kept going? I am soaking it right now and happy to be expecting rain soon to lend me a hand. I hand washed a pinch of it and it came out a light creamy color plus soft. I am thrilled with it and my boys are just fascinated....
.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

romysbaskets said:


> I got my amazing box of fleece, it looks so good and the fiber is very strong, bet it will make sturdy yarn.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to how on earth Katie got them into their boxes? I kept pulling it out and it just kept going? I am soaking it right now and happy to be expecting rain soon to lend me a hand. I hand washed a pinch of it and it came out a light creamy color plus soft. I am thrilled with it and my boys are just fascinated....
> .


It was a circus act to get it in the box. :wizard: :grin: I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The wonder of wool, especially when it is fresh, it compresses. Best part of opening a box of fleece is watching the mound expand once the pressure is off


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Lather maker.....I thought it even smelled good too! How fun this is going to be...I have been soaking it a day and by tomorrow I will rinse it again.... I want to see the pictures when you get done with washing yours so I know I have done a good job on mine...


----------

